# Need a female perspective on catfights?



## freddieb (May 6, 2012)

My wife has made several comments about catfights since we've been married. Then several days ago her and a co-worker were texting about another co-worker they both hate. My wife's friend said to envite the other co-worker out and she would hit her. My wife's response:"ohhh....now that's sexy". I know my wife was kidding, but she has made remarks like this in the past. Just wondering if women enjoy watching other women fight, and could it possibly even bring some sort of sexual arousment?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Troll


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that your wife and her friend were just being silly. At least I hope they were.

There are some females who are very rough and do like to fight. Want to meet my DIL?


----------

